
How to 0wn conference proceedings - SkippyZA
http://blog.rootentropy.co.za/post/21230732741/how-to-0wn-conference-proceedings
======
jnorthrop
Why would you want to submit hundreds (or thousands) of abstract submissions
to a call for papers? It would certainly cause the conference organizers a lot
of trouble but what other benefit is there? I don't see how the author could
have gotten someone else's details (divulging potentially sensitive
information) nor improve his chances of acceptance as a speaker by gaming the
system -- the only two benefits I can see from "0wning" the system.

The author isn't "0wning" anything. He is just pointing the way to cause
trouble.

~~~
ddbbcc
Agree. Most CFP also only provide an email address (not a form), so he can
spam it to death as well ...

------
alain94040
Sure, you can DOS the submission process for an academic conference. You can
also attend and press the fire alarm during the conference, that will also
annoy the organizers. Or unplug the microphone. Or kill the power to the
conference room. So what?

It says more about who you are than anything else.

